# Scottish football



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1. For fucks sake, who frankly gives a shit about Celtic, Rangers etc etc... Â :-/

2. The leage is a joke, you play each other 4 times a season, so its more like a toytown than a professional leage.

3. Your national team is shite and your so called 'best' league teams are made up of Premiership and foreign cast offs who can no longer make it in the proper league i.e Chris Sutton etc. Fair play to them though, becasue if the clubs are going to be stupid enough to pay them the wages they used to get in English/European football, then why should they complain.

Just a bit of food for thought


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree KMP - Scottish Football is a bit of a disgrace - however what has to be remembered is that we are only a small Nation, just over 5.1m people so it can only be expected that our setup cannot match the larger nations.
I would like to see a UK team of some sorts - I would not care if it contained only a couple of Scots - I think its something that our, plz note our, country needs. 
KMP what are your own views of your own countries state of football? Do you rate football as actually being important?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I agree KMP - Scottish Football is a bit of a disgrace - however what has to be remembered is that we are only a small Nation, just over 5.1m people so it can only be expected that our setup cannot match the larger nations.
> I would like to see a UK team of some sorts - I would not care if it contained only a couple of Scots - I think its something that our, plz note our, country needs.
> KMP what are your own views of your own countries state of football? Do you rate football as actually being important?


TBH, it just annoys me to see Rangers and Celtic ruin your football to a state where there is SUCH a vast gap in quality and all because they can afford to pay the wages of these cast offs.  What makes it worse is the bad reflection when they do so badly in the UEFA cup etc 

As for English football, i was a bit scared that it was being a killed a few years back, but this season has proved that EVERY league is alive and kicking, with it being SOOOO close at the top and bottom in the leagues, with the last games of the season being crucial.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

IMHO the skirt wearing, furry handbag carrying brigade should stick to a sport that doesn't require an expanse of flat ground to play on, and doesn't have to be postponed when deer wander all over the pitch. Golf should be just about fine.....

The problem with Scottish sport is that the Scottish rugby team could beat the Scottish football team at football, and vice versa......

Mind you, you seem to have mastered Curling, but then obviously your women are used to running around with brooms and chucking great big fuck-off stones.......


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I certainly couldn't give a shit about the Old Scum and sincerely hope that Porto beat Celtic in the UEFA Cup final next month.

As for the national team, it was dire, however, there are signs that a distinct impovement in fortunes is just around the corner. There are some good young players emerging. Not only in Scotland but several youngsters at English clubs, i.e. Stewart at Man U and Williams at Forest to name but two.

With Vogts and Bonhof in charge of development I think that Scotland will begin to climb the FIFA world rankings before too long.

Oh yes and pay attention on Saturday 31st May 2003. Dundee FC will beat Rangers FC to win the Scottish Cup and I'll be there too see it.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> IMHO the skirt wearing, furry handbag carrying brigade should stick to a sport that doesn't require an expanse of flat ground to play on, and doesn't have to be postponed when deer wander all over the pitch. Golf should be just about fine.....
> 
> The problem with Scottish sport is that the Scottish rugby team could beat the Scottish football team at football, and vice versa......
> 
> Mind you, you seem to have mastered Curling, but then obviously your women are used to running around with brooms and chucking great big fuck-off stones.......


And this from a welshman.....there's a giggle.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Boabt - it all comes down to the fact the those south of the border have all but lost their national identity. Us Scots have had more to cling on to apart from just the Kilt - own laws own education system etc etc. However I don't like to see/hear all the shite that goes against a United Kingdom - only wankers spout that pish.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> And this from a welshman.....there's a giggle.


]

Oi! Thats an insult where I come from!!! (Solihull, England.....)


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh look - England winning in 1966 - just think there have been 9 WCs after that - how many have they won since then. Even Scotland have qualified more often for the Finals.

Oh that reminds me - which team beat the 1966 World Champions in the very next game they played? 

But anyway Football sux - its been lost - people have forgotten that its only a sport afterall - its now on par with fecking Hollywood - footballers and actors command the same type of salaries ??? And footbal fan(nie)s are just as bad - tribal numpties.....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Oh that reminds me - which team beat the 1966 World Champions in the very next game they played? Â


Saint,

Not quite correct. It was almost a year later in the now defunct Home Internationals. Scotland won 3-2 at Wembley and it was the game where Jim Baxter played a bit keepie up and sat on the ball.  

Great stuff.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oop - sorry


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh and who won the last competitive match played at Wembley? I think you'll find that Scotland did.

Oh and you are right KMP, I don't care about your opinions on anything. ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Oi! Thats an insult where I come from!!! (Solihull, England.....)[/quote]

Even worse, and englishman living in wales....oh dear.

Anyway a couple of facts for our mr powell et all.

Now pay attention boys.

FACT number 1: Scottish football is shite - we know that, which makes it even sweeter when a Scottish team makes it to a European Final and especially sweet when they knock out two premiership sides on the way. 
FACT number 2: In ratio, there are more foreigners in the english game than the Scottish game. 
FACT number 3: More players move to the english leagues from the Scottish Leagues than visa versa.
FACT number 4: The first team to play the English 1966 world cup winning team after their win was Scotland, and we beat you. 
FACT number 5: The last team to play england at Wembly was Scotland, and we beat you.
FACT number 6: Our Mr powell talks pish. 

: : :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

And anway, I'm Brazillian so what do I care. ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> And anway, I'm Brazillian so what do I care.


Does Brazil have a decent football team?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> IMHO the skirt wearing, furry handbag carrying brigade should stick to a sport that doesn't require an expanse of flat ground to play on, and doesn't have to be postponed when deer wander all over the pitch. Golf should be just about fine.


Not a lot of people know or acknowledge it, but the English were wearing kilts first - not in tartan though.

I feel thoroughly ashamed about this....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS All football is shit - especially English.

Good provocative post KMP - predictable responses though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> PS All football is shit - especially English.
> 
> Good provocative post KMP - predictable responses though


I trust you include your own postings


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh the Kilt - lets not forget the very good friends of the English - the French - were wearing kilts too....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Oh the Kilt - lets not forget the very good friends of the English - the French - were wearing kilts too....


And the Irish....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Does Brazil have a decent football team?


Fairly decent. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I trust you include your own postings Â


Don't be stupid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Oh yawwwwn 
[predictableresponse]

I'm usually pretty amused by KMPs posts/topics and asinine or witty responses. This one bugs me on a few levels tho'

Utterly blind inherent master race mentality comments aside, your basic arguments apply equally to the English Premiership. Merit assesments on the quality of the league based on the numer of times each team plays each other are laughable. Sticking in a couple of additional teams would not change the outcome of the Scottish League. The English Premiership does do this - teams play twice and yet the basic premise of your argument still holds - only a few teams are actually fckin capable of winning anything.

The "Premiership and foreign cast offs" comment is particularly interesting. Not only do some of these foreign cast offs manage to move from Scotland to England and yet secure a game in the biggest teams in England (let's use Viduka, Van Bronckhorst, Tugay and DiCanio as examples), the ones that are left seem to manage to score against English teams and the English National team with reasonable ease (Let's use Larsson and Hartson as examples). By the way, the incestuous movement of these cast-offs in the bottom half of the English Premiership is almost as prevalent as their moves to Scotland.

Let's not also forget that Celtic dispatched Blackburn and Liverpool with relative ease in the UEFA this year. Liverpool talked about "dominating possession" in the first leg - had THEY been the home team, we would have heard a lot about "soaking up pressure", "European experience" and "playing on the break" type comments. We heard almost fcuk all after they were cuffed 2-0 at Anfield. FWIW, Blackburn on their 2 legs performance would struggle to finish in the top 4 in Scotland. All that from a Rangers fan too!

Ah - the UEFA's mickey mouse? Let's look at the flagships of the Premiership and Champions League- Man Utd and Arsenal - what names spring to mind? Henry, Lauren, Wenger, Vieiera, Ljunberg, Bergkamp, Ferguson, Van Nistelrooy, Keane, Veron, Giggs, and Solskjaer. What Englishmen would fit in there? Beckham, Scholes def - maybe Ferdinand, maybe Campbell?

Keown, Adams? Average by world standards. Seaman? - enough blunders that if he was Scottish, Lineker et al would be wetting their pants to remind us every time he played. For production of genuine world class players and performance based on population, England are underperformers on the scale of Spain - maybe greater.

The English Premiership is great - I love watching it, but stop deluding yourself that it has anything to do with the average English Player. Demographics, TV revenues and foreign players (and managers) make it what it is.

In isolation, your comments may stand. The National team is pish, a few big teams dominate, foreign players dominate, poor players receive big salaries. However, a few of these factors may also be relevant closer to home?

[/predictableresponse]

And no, I'm not a Nationalist, nor a xenophobe.

And yeah, I am a bit pissed off. That's Frankfurt ATC for you - "Give way to a Lufthansa on 5000 mile short finals!!" Yeah? I've got fcukin targets too! Not to mention passengers who'll take it personally that they're late and scowl at me on the way out.

And yeah, I am a bit pished - go on - call Channel 4 - drunk pilot in full rant mode - get him to confess some scary stories that we can sensationalise.............zzzzzzzzzzzz.....thud


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh yawwwwn
> [predictableresponse]
> 
> I'm usually pretty amused by KMPs posts/topics and asinine or witty responses. This one bugs me on a few levels tho'
> ...


Avoid any sharp objects


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Always funny how powell satrts a thread but almost never replys ???


----------

